# Upholstery stain removal/cleaning



## hoppie897 (Aug 14, 2014)

So, I'm a fairly new member to the forum and love the info and helpful attitudes everyone seems to have. I'm hoping someone might have a thought or an idea on how to clean the seats of the Cruze. I own a 2013 LT1. 

It was recently back to the dealer for some work and I decided to document the occasion due to the extreme nature of the teardown of the dash. When I was showing the pics to friends I noticed a stain on the drivers seat that just looks terrible. I've tried a couple normal cleaners with it, but don't want to get too crazy with the cleaning supplies and discolor the seat permanently. 

In the pic you can see it on the Drivers side. All I've really been able to do is make the stain brighter, which i didn't think was possible with soap and water. 

Any suggestion is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I use some really good foaming cleaner I dont remember the name off the top of my head but I'll take a pic of it when I get Home for you


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Tuff stuff works really well. It's in a yellow can. Spray it on, let it soak a few minute, scrub with a nylon brush dipped in a water and soap mixture (laundry detergent works great, but any mild detergent will do) then shop vac as much moisture out as you can. May need to repeat a couple of times depending on deepness of the stain 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hoppie897 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'll look for the Tuff Stuff. Really appreciate the advice and will post pics of my results as soon ask have some!


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

You can try spray nine also. That's what I always used at the shop. Also if your feeling like you want to clean all of the seats I use the a carpet cleaner with the brush attachment to clean all my seats and carpets every once in a while and it brings them back to new again and removes all the stains my 2 year old leaves lol. It takes a few hrs to dry by worth it imo. Just food for thought.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dealer wanted 700 bucks extra for an insurance policy to clean stains, but didn't cover tears in the upholstery.

Stains are as old as clothe itself, rather than posting, did you ask your mom how to clean a stain? Either water or solvent based, have to determine what kind of stain, water for the first, mineral spirits for the second. Landry section of any grocery store is loaded with stuff to remove stains.

If the dealer cause this, should fix, have detailers as they call them that are experts on this.

Got a kick out of seeing a pair of channel locks, a pry bar, and a nut driver on the floor, just about the only tools you need to work on the Cruze.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

This stuff works wonders


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I had the dealer mail me $100 when the mechanics greased up the inside of my car from top to bottom. All I know is I went 7 years in a leather car, took great care of the leather with no stains or wear. My CRUZE has Sunscreen and leftover grease spots, with god knows what else. Cloth seats suck, are nasty, smell, and look ugly. Even my 71 Challenger and 73 Charger with their pleather interior never stained like this cloth crap!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, whenever we purchased a used vehicle, more than seven times with seven kids going to college. Would pull the entire interior. Seats used hog rings, you won't find these at an upholstery shop, if you do, $$$$. But at a farm store, these are real hog rings for hogs. Newer seats use a pull string, a lot easier.

Seat covers into the washing machine, sometimes 2 or 3 times with detergent and a color safe bleach. Then the dryer, referring to clothe interiors, only found one with a leather interior. Carpet laid flat on the basement floor gets hit with a Rug Doctor. With kids, will get more dirt, but at least its their dirt and nobody else's. Foam on seats get blasted with Lysol, an outside job with the sun. 

Also find some money, as I recall, a $1.56 was the most. And some other stuff you don't want to think about.


----------



## chevyaddict (Jul 1, 2016)

Has anyone had any luck cleaning pen ink from car upholstery?
Just returning from a 2-week vacation with the kids, when I removed the child seat there was an enormous pen ink stain (one of the pens they used in the car broke in parts)

Been searching for tips on how to clean, tried glass cleaner and hairspray - saw some tips here howtocleanstains.com/clean-car-interior-stains/, but stain is there, only faded

really frustrated. Thanks for any help


----------



## carpeter (22 d ago)

hoppie897 said:


> So, I'm a fairly new member to the forum and love the info and helpful attitudes everyone seems to have. I'm hoping someone might have a thought or an idea on how to clean the seats of the Cruze. I own a 2013 LT1.
> 
> It was recently back to the dealer for some work and I decided to document the occasion due to the extreme nature of the teardown of the dash. When I was showing the pics to friends I noticed a stain on the drivers seat that just looks terrible. I've tried a couple normal cleaners with it, but don't want to get too crazy with the cleaning supplies and discolor the seat permanently.
> 
> In the pic you can see it on the Drivers side. All I've really been able to do is make the stain brighter, which i didn't think was possible with soap and water.


Upholstery shampoo + agitate + extract should get out 8/10 issues you will encounter.


----------



## Jericz (Jul 1, 2020)

Tuff Stuff still works like a charm here, even on heavy stain.


----------

